# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Nacimiento de agua al lado de la Peña Rubia de Cehegín

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos! Como ya comente en otro hilo, gracias a las abundantes lluvias de este otoño, se han llenado los acuiferos, y en este tema os podré algunas fotos de el pequeño lago que se ha originado cerca de la Peña Rubia de Cehegín, en medio de unos campos de cultivo, los cuales son realmente la cuenca del barranco del "Saltaor" el cual no suele llevar agua a no ser que tengamos una gota fría como la del 28-11-2012. Cuando vi la cuenca que alimenta a ese barranco, me sorprendió que no llevara el triple de agua que la que en realidad llevó. Bajando al lago, el camino de tierra en algunos puntos estaba "cortado" ya que el agua se llevó el camino por delante, y los árboles que había al lado estaban bien regados jeje, por que había un barrizal que no se como pudimos cruzarlo... Llegando al lago, se veía un pequeño curso de agua que se lo tragaba la tierra, y mas adelante estaba el lago, de donde venía toda ese agua. Os dejo las fotos:





















Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sigo con el reportaje:






























Termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Termino con el reportaje:



























Y por último, esta del Lago y su alrededor vistos desde la Peña Rubia:



Saludos, y espero que os haya gustado.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas como te han quedado esas fotos... un lujo poder verlas!!! 
Gracias.

----------


## albertillovernel

Unas preciosas tonalidades y contrastes de colores en estas tomas...como dice Reege, tenemos por aquí fotógrafos muy competentes  :Wink:  Gracias por informarnos de la situación de esos acuíferos murcianos que no por pequeños, dejan de ser importantes!

----------


## saunion

Bonitas fotos, gracias por compartirlas.

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenido saunion, un placer tenerte entre nosotros.
Aunque has tardado un poco en hacerte leer, estoy encantado en que lo hayas hecho.

----------


## REEGE

Al igual que Perdiguera, lo mismo digo, bienvenido al foro (tu casa) Saunion y esperamos que compartas ratos y material con todos nosotros...
Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Bienvenido Saunion, y gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios.

Ayer me volví a pasar por el lago. Lógicamente, tenía menos agua por la ausencia de lluvias este mes de diciembre. Por la cascada ya no corre agua ya que ya no mana agua del suelo. Os dejo algunas fotos que hice:









Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Como se nota esa cámara nueva y el fotógrafo....jejeje
Preciosas todas esas fotos.

----------

